# Off to a good start.



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, KW Farms' kidding season has officially begun! :clap: It's been a long wait...but we're finally here. We had a FF doe kid a couple days ago with a single buckling (BIG buckling), kidded great all on her own...being a great mom...and boy is the little guy a cutie.  Then today we had another homebred FF doe kid with quads! :shocked: My goodness...I was thinking triplets because she was pretty wide and deep...but quads really surprised me...especially for a FF! Her udder looks awesome...I wish she was attached higher and wider through the escutcheon, but the medial, teat placement, capacity, and foreudder look great. Very happy with her.

Anyway, i'm going to get some photos of the quads in a day or two. They're super cute. I'm bottle feeding the two girls, they were the smallest of the group. One of the doelings is also a bit weak...not standing too well just yet, I think she'll be just fine though. Got some BoSe in her, nutridrench, and colostrum and she's slowly getting better. 

Anyway, just had to share...it's definately a good start to a long kidding season here on the farm. 

Oh, and the picture below is of the first buckling. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! He is so cute! Hope the little doe perks up soon!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Skyla!  Yeah i'm hoping she perks up soon...just taking a bit longer than the others I guess...hopefully she continues improving.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Aw! What a cutie! And quads? Wow!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

He is very cute! Quads for a FF is alot, glad you are bottle feeding. My girls having triplets as FF was alot for them. I love kidding in the warmer weather!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! The buckling is adorable! And wow! Quads?!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh My Goodness! What a Doll-baby! He's beautiful.. and so fluffy! Congrats on the great start!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He is so beautiful!!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

He's just adorable Kylee, congratulations!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you guys!  We sadly lost the little doeling today, but her sister and brothers are doing so well...and they're so cute!

Looks like one of the does is going to kid today. And the two lambs I reserved are coming home today! A sad, but joyous day at the same time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost the little girl :hug: 

Quads for a FF are definately a surprise!

The little boy in the pic is adorable  He looks so cuddly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost the doeling Kylee :hug: 

But Congrats on the lambs coming!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable....  :hug:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

He's adorable Kylee!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: So sorry for the loss of the little girl. 

Congrats ont he 2 good new momies and the kids!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

sorry about the loss :sigh: but that little buck sure is something


----------



## Dandilyun (May 21, 2012)

Wow, love the pic! What a cutie. That must be hard, losing one. It's all new to me, but sheesh, Don't know how well I would handle that, being an urban farmer now and all


----------

